# Central California Pigeon Club



## jmaxpsi (Jul 31, 2009)

November 7-8, 2009 - California - The 66th annual Cavalcade of Pigeons All Breeds Show sponsored by the Central California Pigeon Club will be held at the Fresno Fairgrounds, Fresno CA. Contact Tom Means - 1019 W. Norwich, Fresno, CA 93705 (559) 647-2318 email: [email protected]


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I know some of our members attend and show at this show .. it's a good one! Please attend if you can!

Terry


----------



## jmaxpsi (Jul 31, 2009)

I've joined that club and my daughter may enter the junoirs but I only have 4 birds. I don't know what to enter with for her. I got a female 07 american fantail(grey w/ fading ash bars), 05 racing homer(BB), 06 female roller(grizzle), 07 male roller (pied WF). Anyone willing to donate a show quality pigeon for her? She is 8 yrs old and I'm getting her into pigeons. She went to her first show (NCPC) in Lodi and her first meeting. She mostly enjoyed the raffles.


----------



## jmaxpsi (Jul 31, 2009)

Show is this weekend. Anyone else attending? It's free!


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

What can we expect to read about Next?---Old Designer Cars?


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

lbgj123 said:


> Do you like designer handbags, such as CHANEL, GUCCI, COACH, PRADA, and so on? They are all so beautiful and fashionable. I think no one can understand the temptations of those charming bags. But the expensive keeps so much women out. In comparison, the replica designer handbags have the same appearance with the original ones. Though the quality of the replica handbags is not good as the originals, they also can fulfill most women's desire that being fashionable. How do you think about it?


Just for women, I am all man and want to look pretty too, I can see myself now feeding the birds with my Coach bag hung on my shoulder!


----------

